# Anyone got any cool commercial projects they are working on? Post here



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

If anyone is running any commercial and wants to post pics or wants some advice, post away. I do a ton and curious if anyone on here does commercial or industrial and wants to show off their projects or talk shop

Thomas aka Paradigmzz 
A Brush Above- College Station/Houston


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I have done a lot of commercial work over the years but have cut way back recently as I don't want to have employees to keep busy and the schedule of commercial sometimes does not work well. I do have one small fast food place this summer but I can do it by myself. Do not have the skills to upload any pictures.


----------



## akrause (May 18, 2010)

We're doing a makover of a Chrysler/Jeep dealer in Norther Virginia at the moment. We're almost done with paint and wallcovering but haven't hung any graphics yet. It'll will be pretty cool when it's done. The new $110,000.00 (can you friggin believe that?) Wagoneer gets parked under this bridge in the showroom. The flashing you see on the white walls is all of course unfinished and the dark (Iron Ore) color still gets another coat.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Looks good. Finishing a Mazda, starting a Carmax next month.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Have done a ton of Commercial work. Bulk Barns, Tim Hortons, Hotels. Not my favourite work as the hours and timelines usually stink. Most interesting one though was doing the local Victoria's Secret. Sorry no pics..


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I've pretty well transitioned out of commercial at this point. We were doing banks and grocery stores for a couple years, but I've got 2 small children at home and never seeing daddy is not what I want out of life.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I like the work. We do a lot of state and government work. Lots of colleges. It takes a different breed I guess. I'm used to hard hats, Hi vis, and boots. We have been pushing more and more into clean rooms and lab work. That's a different beast. It helps that we are commercial drywall as well so we get a better chance to control the timeline.

I haven't been on in a few years, appreciate the banter. Glad there are a few who do this type of work. To me it's easier to have a large job than moving around alot. I say that with a grain of salt, we are probably pushing a few dozen different jobs at any given time.

Residential is great when you have the time. I miss the more intimate relationships. I don't miss the bs of getting nit picked or lowballed by so called painters. Picking up 40 bucks worth of roller sleeves frames and brushes don't make you a painter. At least in commercial here in Texas (an unlicensed state), having to have GL and WC helps level the playing field a bit.

I do miss the praise of a job well done. In commercial, a job well done is a short punch list.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I'm noticing a theme and am curious.... does commercial make people think of doing road shows? I never leave a 90 mile radius. I've been home every night as my kids have grown up. I've worked on plenty of jobs with traveling trades, it's not my idea of a great time personally either. 

Kudos on priorities. You only got one shot at raising a family.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> I'm noticing a theme and am curious.... does commercial make people think of doing road shows? I never leave a 90 mile radius. I've been home every night as my kids have grown up. I've worked on plenty of jobs with traveling trades, it's not my idea of a great time personally either.
> 
> Kudos on priorities. You only got one shot at raising a family.





Paradigmzz said:


> I'm noticing a theme and am curious.... does commercial make people think of doing road shows? I never leave a 90 mile radius. I've been home every night as my kids have grown up. I've worked on plenty of jobs with traveling trades, it's not my idea of a great time personally either.
> 
> Kudos on priorities. You only got one shot at raising a family.


I guess there's a difference between New Commercial and Repaints. I have done both and admit the New stuff is not bad. Usually pretty organized and regular hours. The repaints are generally night shifts, as the store does not want to close during hours. I did find that I could charge a lot more for commercial jobs though. You also need the man power for the bigger ones.


----------



## dwb (12 mo ago)

Paradigmzz said:


> If anyone is running any commercial and wants to post pics or wants some advice, post away. I do a ton and curious if anyone on here does commercial or industrial and wants to show off their projects or talk shop
> 
> Thomas aka Paradigmzz
> A Brush Above- College Station/Houston





Paradigmzz said:


> If anyone is running any commercial and wants to post pics or wants some advice, post away. I do a ton and curious if anyone on here does commercial or industrial and wants to show off their projects or talk shop
> 
> Thomas aka Paradigmzz
> A Brush Above- College Station/Housto





Paradigmzz said:


> If anyone is running any commercial and wants to post pics or wants some advice, post away. I do a ton and curious if anyone on here does commercial or industrial and wants to show off their projects or talk shop
> 
> Thomas aka Paradigmzz
> A Brush Above- College Station/Houston


I’m currently running a 900,000 sq ft warehouse repaint for a printing company.Crew size/6 to 9 painters.Blowing down ceilings via compressed air then dryfall. All walls white semi gloss with gray 8ft wainscoting. New offices up front prime and 2 coats white eggshell. Building is old so lots of spot priming and block filler. All S.W products


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

We were doing commercial repaints and other construction, which had to be after hours. The money was good, but its tough on family time and relationships.

You only have one life, and for me, I'd rather spend it with the wife and kids rather than sneaking in the house at 6am to try to not wake everyone up after a long night shift.

But, it is a better work environment and you're really only competing with the legit players because these corps want the full boat of insurances and licenses.

Just doesn't work for my personal life anymore.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't do any exposed structural unless it is only a couple of thousand square feet as I hate the stuff. No night work anymore, ever. Had to do that stuff years ago but no more.


----------



## EcoDec (Aug 23, 2011)

New 12 Building, 365 Unit Multi Family project in Madison WI… Have one 4 unit left to spray and touch up and we are done…. Started 3/21


----------

